# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Оренбуржцы, объединяемся!!!

## Рида

Приветствую,земляки!!!Очень хочется пообщаться с вами, возможно и встретится, обменяться опытом, узнать друг друга!!!Пишите в тему, знаю, :Ok:  что в форуме нас немного, но думаю это не помешает нашему общению!!! :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:

----------


## таняня

Рида, я к вам!!! Мы соседи. Между нами 6 часов езды на автобусе, если бы не границы.

----------


## Рида

Таняня!!!очень приятно!!!Вот приходится вести иногда мероприятия у казахов, а я вижу вы знакомы с ними тесно)))может пригодится ваш опыт, или вы ведете только русские мероприятия??? ну даже если так, то все равно рада найти соседей!!!!

----------


## таняня

Рида, очень рада буду помочь вам! Опыт проведения каз. свадеб есть. 7 января вела каз. свадьбу на 180  человек в паре с ведущим казахом. На мне были конкурсы, игры. Он вёл беташар, стол поздравлений. Часто нанимают казахи, когда нужен светский вечер, без традиций.

----------


## clip

*Рида*, 
Ну приеду в гости к родне,обязательно позвоню)))
Уж чего,чего - пол Оренбурга родни,да Тюльганского района)))

----------


## Рида

*clip*, А ты сам откуда? и часто ли в наших краях бываешь?

----------


## Матильда 1967

Привет всем!Рада такой узкой встрече!Живу в 130 км. от Оренбурга.Работаю на этом поприще не так давно,4 года.В основном свадьбы,юбилеи ,корпоративов поменьше.

----------


## Рида

> Живу в 130 км.


Это в каком районе???

----------


## Матильда 1967

В Илекском.

----------


## Sabrina

> Приветствую,земляки!!!Очень хочется пообщаться с вами, возможно и встретится, обменяться опытом, узнать друг друга!!!Пишите в тему, знаю, что в форуме нас немного, но думаю это не помешает нашему общению!!!


Земфира, очень приятно! Меня зовут Ксения! Я тоже из Оренбурга и очень рада видеть здесь земляков! Надеюсь, будем общаться, и дай Бог, встречаться!!

----------


## Рида

Приветик!!!!Оказывается мы коллеги!!!! Давно ведешь праздники?

----------


## Sabrina

> Приветик!!!!Оказывается мы коллеги!!!! Давно ведешь праздники?


не очень давно! вот здесь коротко написала о себе! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%EC%FB/page282
а ты? у нас в Орене много достойных ведущих и просто талантливых людей!

----------


## Рида

Я про коллеги- я тоже педагогический закончила- немецкий французский, серьезно веду первый год, а так-  всю жизнь сплошные праздники)))

----------


## Sabrina

а, вон оно что!!! Я тоже профессионально год работаю! можно будет пообщаться лично :Smile3:

----------


## Sabrina

пишите в личку, буду рада пообщаться! :Yes4:

----------


## тамада Анна

Оренбург всем привет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Рада встретить  коллег  на сайте!!1

----------


## Рида

Привет, Анна!!рады знакомству!!!

----------


## Svet-lana

Девочки, всем добрый вечер! Принимайте в своё объединение, я из Орска! Начинающий тамадёнок, бывший, с 20 летним стажем видеооператор! А как у вас провожают молодых? У нас запретили свечи и огни, а хочется красивенько?

----------


## тамада Анна

Привет Оренбург. Может утроим встречу Оренбургских ведущих с форума .Как думаете?

----------


## Рида

Я тоже о том думала)))кто того же мнения, пишите сюда!!

----------


## Матильда 1967

Я не против. :Aga: Где?Когда?В реале?Сейчас только сложновато....сезон горячий...У меня пока до 8 октября все забито. :Tu: 
Привет Оренбург. Может утроим :Blink:  встречу Оренбургских ведущих с форума .Как думаете?
утроим :Smile3: ......не только утроим,но и корень квадратный выведем :Yahoo:

----------


## Катуна

.... я   опять с опозданием?  А то скажите -ИГНОРИРУЕТ!!! Да нееее...Все не досуг... Так...ГДЕ? КОГДА С ЧЕМ?

----------


## таняня

Соседей казахов возьмёте????)))

----------


## тамада Анна

Приветик всем Оренбуржцам , ну если уж я предложила все нам встретится, позвольте кое что возьму в свои руки ради нашео объединения, я предлагаю встречу провести  в воскресный день ну к примеру давайте возьмем дату 4 сентября   16.00. Ну а на счет места жду ваших предложений. Кто ЗА ПИШИТЕ!



> Соседей казахов возьмёте????)))


Конечно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Девочки мальчики Орнбург, Оренбургская область, и все кто рядом, давайте дружить,у нас ведь столько общего, ведь завидно смотреть на  наших форумчан с другх городов на их замечательные дружеские отношения. Вмести мы сможем  много!!!!

----------


## Михина Елена

Коллеги приветствую!!! Я вами!!! 
Я за любо

----------


## Михина Елена

Отправила нечаянно!!! Я за любой кипиш кроме голодовки :Tender:  Очень хотелось бы познакомится. Я на этом поприще недавно тружусь, сейчас свадебки пошли ,а так в основном были юбилеи. Но рекомендации делают свое дело!!! Предлагаю втретится в ТС" Центр" 4 этаж не помню как называется кафе. Там тихо и спокойно,( нам как раз это и нужно, что бы себя показать миру) работают до 10 вечера, кухня отменная.

----------


## тамада Анна

> Отправила нечаянно!!! Я за любой кипиш кроме голодовки Очень хотелось бы познакомится. Я на этом поприще недавно тружусь, сейчас свадебки пошли ,а так в основном были юбилеи. Но рекомендации делают свое дело!!! Предлагаю втретится в ТС" Центр" 4 этаж не помню как называется кафе. Там тихо и спокойно,( нам как раз это и нужно, что бы себя показать миру) работают до 10 вечера, кухня отменная.


Привет Лена. Я не против а другие желающие есть????????????????ОРЕНБУРГ АУ!!"""

----------


## Рида

> Там тихо и спокойно,( нам как раз это и нужно, что бы себя показать миру)


В смысле как показать?Зачем?Лена, а аватар Ваш хотелось бы увидеть...

----------


## Михина Елена

Рида,  я имела в виду, что если будет не шумно...значит нам будет комфортно работать :Smile3: .
Аватар будет,  не волнуйтесь я реальна.. ,и даже симпатична,  но на сегоднешний день пока плохо ориетируюсь на форуме, фото обязательно загружу.

----------


## Рида

> значит нам будет комфортно работать.


 :Taunt: так мы работать или отдыхать собираемся?? :Grin: я работать не хочууу.Я бы просто потусовалась...

----------


## Матильда 1967

Я-за!За отдых!А если не 4 ,а в следующие выходные...11 сентября?Вроде здесь день города только пройдет.....то...сё...По чесному ,я просто по основной работе не смогу 4-го.Не "выездная" я  4-го...Но конечно- слово за большинством!!!!!4-го,так 4-го....бум стараться ,чтоб получилось.....

----------


## Рида

Я и 3 и 10 в орене работаю. могу и там и там.останусь ночевать...

----------


## Михина Елена

Отдых,  значит отдых!!! 
Нужно определится с местом проведение нашего мероприятия. В ТС "Центре" кафе работает до 22:00. Нужно будет рассмотреть и другие варианты тоже

----------


## тамада Анна

Я тоже за встречу 4сентября, может в Розе ветров. Кто за?

----------


## тамада Анна

Девочки ку ку??? куда все пропали??

----------


## Михина Елена

Девочки, всех приветствую!!!
У меня не работал комп больше недели. Очень хотелось бы встретится, но к сожалению сегодня у меня не получится, уже несколько дней плохое самочувствие из-за простуды. Вчера отвела свадьбу, спасибо колдрексу, держалась бодречком. Спасает мысль о том, что 6 поедем а Абхазию, там и прогреюсь, и отосплюсь.

----------


## Princess_N

Можно и я отмечусь в этой темке? :Smile3:  Орск - моя родина. Нет, не так, РОДИНА! Обожаю Орск! :Yes4:  Я родилась и первые 10 лет своей жизни провела там, поэтому самые теплые и нежные детские воспоминания именно об Орске.  Рада всех вас видеть, мои ДОРОГИЕ ЗЕМЛЯКИ!!! :Vishenka 13:

----------


## Анна1984

Привет всем! я работаю в Абдулино 287 км от Оренбурга

----------


## Сенова Оксана

девочки приезжайте к нам(потусим :Yahoo: ) 



________________________________________________________________


СОГЛАСОВАНО:                                    УТВЕРЖДАЮ:
Председатель профкома                           Директор ООО
ОАО «ММК»                                             «Дом отдыха «Берёзки»
                       А.И.Дерунов                                    Д.Н.Касаткин
 ___________2012 г.                                  __________2012 г.


                Первый Ежегодный Фестиваль анимации
«Games camp»: 
конкурс ведущих развлекательных программ, аниматоров танцпола (Go-Go), шоу-балетов, танцевальных групп, вокалистов, DJ. 

Положение

Учредители и организаторы фестиваля
    -  ОАО «ММК»
    -  Профсоюзный комитет ОАО «ММК»
    -  Союз молодых металлургов
    -  ООО «Дом отдыха Березки»
    -  Анимационная команда «Oranda»


          Информационная поддержка:
    - телерадиокомпания «ТВ-ИН»;
    - газета «Магнитогорский металл»;
    - радиостанция Dfm Магнитогорск
    - радиостанция «Серебряный дождь»
    - радиостанция «Европа +»
    - журнал «Выбирай»
    - журнал «На все 100» и др.




           Цели и задачи  фестиваля
 Фестиваль направлен на развитие анимации и празднично-игровой культуры в области туризма на Южном Урале и в других регионах, выявление проблем формирования и деятельности анимационных систем в обществах группы ОАО «ММК».
С этой целью фестиваль содействует:
- развитию творческого потенциала и повышению профессионального уровня специалистов культурно-досугового пространства и туристической анимации;
- выявлению талантливых ведущих мероприятий различных форм, аниматоров, шоу-балетов, вокалистов, DJ.
- установлению деловых и творческих связей между участниками фестиваля, режиссерами и организаторами досуга;
- сохранению традиционных и поиску новых игровых технологий.

          Сроки и место  проведения.
Конкурс проводится  11-14 июня 2012 года в Доме отдыха «Березки», оз. Банное, Республика Башкортостан, Абзелиловский район, д.Зеленая поляна, ул.Курортная 15.

          Порядок проведения:
      11.06.12 – Заезд, размещение.
      11.06.12 – Праздничное открытие фестиваля, окнкурс ведущих детских развлекательных программ;
      12.06.12 – Конкурс ведущих молодежных развлекательных программ, семейных торжеств и клубной индустрии
      13.06.12 – Конкурс шоу-балетов, танцевальных групп и вокалистов.
      14.06.12 – Конкурс DJ и аниматоров танцпола.
      14.06.12 – Презентация  магазинов и бутиков стильной одежды различных брендов, салонов красоты и имидж-центров, свадебных салонов, магазинов праздничной продукции, презентация и дегустация блюд, а также тортов (свадебных и юбилейных) приготовленных известными ресторанами и кафе города Магнитогорска.
      14.06.12 – Заключительный концерт фестиваля с участием известных шоу-менов, хореографов, победителей и участников фестиваля. Подведение итогов и награждение. Банкет (маскарад), праздничный фейерверк. 
      15.06.12 – Отъезд участников фестиваля. 


Расписание и точное время проведения конкурсов, мастерклассов и выставок указано в Приложении 1. Организаторы оставляют за собой право корректировки приложения.


     В рамках фестиваля планируется проведение мастер-классов известных шоу-менов, хореографов, режиссеров-постановщиков, вокалистов, DJ,  организация круглого стола. 

- Игнат Тагиев – мастер класс по актерскому мастерству, ведению корпоративных мероприятий и семейных торжетсв, битбокс.
- Мелентьева Елена – система анимации, продвижение турпродукта, проблемы развития анимационной деятельности в России.
- Элона Казакова и Андрей Ложбанидзе («Марк Твен») - мастер класс по вокалу, технические новинки для вокалистов, подготовка совместной заключительной песни на гала концерт.
- Олег Задера и Юрий Храпко, разминка, мастер класс по хореографии, подготовка заключительного танца для гала концерта.
- DVJ Karimov – мастер-класс по сведению, представление нового материала 2012 года для DJ.
- Олег Садкеев – мастер класс, конферанс, детские игровые программы, режиссирование.
    На конкурс выставляются развлекательные программы не более, чем на 20-25 минут, номера шоу-балетов (малая группа не превышающая 7 человек) не более, чем  на 5 минут, выступление аниматоров не более, чем на 10 минут, представление подготовленного сета DJ не более чем на 30 мин, для вокалистов 2 песни (русская и английская) в каждой номинации.

Звездный состав судейской коллегии:
-	Игнат Тагиев –  ведущий, шоу мен, бит-боксер, актер.  г. Москва
-	Олег Задера и Юрий Храпко - хореограф, шоу балет «Любовники», сотрудничают с Ани Лорак, Филиппом Киркоровым. г. Москва.
-	Олег Садкеев  - лауреат международных конкурсов игровых программ, шоу-мен. г. Магнитогорск.
-	Мелентьева Елена – участница шоу№1 на телеканале Интер (Украина), группа Made In Ukraine, эксперт в области туристической анимации.
-	Группа «Марк Твен»  - Участники проекта Аллы Пугачевой, Фактор А г. Москва.
-	DVJ Karimov – DJ, бывший участник телепроекта Дом – 2 Стас Каримов.

Критерии оценки
Для ведущих:
- оригинальность замысла и режиссура игрового действа; 
     - игровой инструментарий и музыкальное оформление программы;
           - актерское мастерство ведущих игровой программы

           Для шоу-балетов и аниматоров танцпола:
           - хореографическая подготовка
           - музыкальное оформление и соответствие костюмов сюжетной линии номера
           - оригинальность замысла выступления

Для вокалистов:
           - наличие бек – вокала (не более 3-х человек) и хореографической поддержки (не более 5 человек)
           - вокальный диапазон 
           - соответствие костюма и музыкального материала
           - актерское мастерство

Для DJ:
           - подборка музыкального материала
           - сведение


           Участники конкурса
Участниками конкурса могут быть:
      -  ведущие развлекательных программ, творческие коллективы Дворцов культуры, санаторно-курортных учреждений, учреждений дополнительного образования, шоу-балеты, танцевальные группы и дуэты, аниматоры танцпола (танцевальная поддержка любого мероприятия), вокалисты (соло), DJ любого уровня подготовки, как Челябинской области, так и других регионов.
     Планируемая география участников: Магнитогорск, Челябинск, Трехгорный, Омск, Златоуст, Миасс, Екатеринбург, Тюмень, Белорецк, Уфа.
     Вступительный взнос участника фестиваля составляет 6700 рублей: 
3500 – участие, мастер-класс
1000 – обучающий банкет
2200 – проживание с 3-х разовым питанием в номерах класса «Стандарт»
      Для шоу-балета и танцевальной группы:
3500 – участие за группу
1000 и 2200 – за каждого участника коллектива.
Для аниматоров танцпола:
1500 – участие, 2200 – проживание.
По желанию участников возможно размещение в номерах повышенной комфортности класса Евростандарт и Люкс с дополнительной оплатой.
     Видео и фотосъемка фестиваля – 700 рублей; 
     В качестве зрителей может быть любое физическое лицо.


         Подведение итогов и награждение
     Итоги конкурса подводит квалифицированное жюри  по представленным направлениям и номинациям с выявлением лучших выступлений в каждом направлении (состав жюри – прилож.2).
      Предполагаются специальные денежные призы победителям и спонсорские подарки. Победители выявляются в случае несомненного преимущества выступления. Все участники фестиваля получают дипломы.

Заявки на участие и оплата принимаются до 10 июня 2012г.

Адрес организаторов:
Дом отдыха «Березки», оз. Банное, Республика Башкортостан, Абзелиловский район, д.Зеленая поляна, ул.Курортная 15, www.berezki.net, e-mail: mmk-berezki@yandex.ru, телефоны для справок: 8(3519) 255 – 591 (92);
Координатор проекта от дома отдыха «Березки» - Пьянкин Владимир Сергеевич, www.oranda-show.ru,  e-mail: volodya_v_s@mail.ru Тел. +79123011133.

----------


## galatea681

привет,всем! очень рада встрече с земляками, я из Тюльгана это в 130 км. от Оренбурга

----------


## тамада Анна

> привет,всем! очень рада встрече с земляками, я из Тюльгана это в 130 км. от Оренбурга


Привет землякам! Присоединяйся. Жаль только то, что наши оренбуржцы не очень то объединяютя. Вроде хотели встретиться, познакомиться. Да что то все никак...............

----------


## Матильда 1967

Вот только увидела,что тема ожила.
Сейчас о встрече даже и мечтать не приходится...Сенокос у нас у всех.
Теперь наверное по осени?

----------


## Анастасия Емельнова

Всем привет! примите меня в свою команду!!! Я уже 3 года как веду, правда первые два вела мало, по 1 свадьбе в месяц, из-за учебы, да и в ночных клубах МС-ила. А теперь вот уже год работаю серьезно,все выходные, людям нравится, появились клиенты постоянные. Значит не зря стараюсь! =))) А так мне 21 год. Я маленькая  еще и очень хочу учится и развиваться! Буду очень рада общению!

----------


## Матильда 1967

Настя,привет!Присоединяйся!Рады всегда. :Tender:

----------


## Анастасия Емельнова

> Настя,привет!Присоединяйся!Рады всегда.


расскажите мне, про ваши встречи! =)) читала что желание встретиться было, а никаких "отчетов" нет =))) Я тоже хотела бы междусобойчик забубенить! =)) А то для всех работаем, а для себя?! =)) Заказать себе зал, притащить аппаратуру, Сами себе бы программу устроили! 
Эх.....я уже размечталась.....=)))

----------


## Матильда 1967

ОЙ,о чем ты?Мы же ж только собираемся.....лопочем.... а воз и ныне там.....
По осени-свадьбы,по зиме -холодно,по весне.фик знает почему,летом опять работа!И так круглый год,уже который год!Многие живут в самом Оренбурге,я в 130 км.

----------


## Анастасия Емельнова

ох....жалько - жалько!! А то можно выбрать будничный день.....и собрать народ....

----------


## Анастасия Емельнова

В общем я за любой кипишь, кроме голодовки! =)) Если вдруг надумаете - я и аппаратуру обеспечу, и место найду! Только дайте знак! =)))

----------


## Piston

всем привет! я тоже тут! г. Оренбург

----------


## Викина мама

Всем привет,я с Орска,приятно познакомиться)))

----------


## Елена Огонёк

Ребяты, я с вами. АЙ ЛИВ ИН NOVOTROICK -CITI.

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Внимание!
24 апреля в г.Уфа высаживается ВТОРОЙ Выездной Десант Ведущих Южного Урала, Сибири, Северного Кавказа и Краснодарского края, готовых поделиться с вами своими идеями безупречного ПРАЗДНИКА!
В ходе встречи будет произведен артобстрел новыми фишками и атомный удар по всем нафталиновым и бородатым конкурсам!!!
Вы вооружитесь приемами по разморозке "замороженных" гостей!!! 

Вам откроются секреты стратегии и тактики работы с клиентом, первая встреча – но победоносная!

Вы обязательно получите взрыв ЭМОЦИЙ и "упадете" в воронку ПОЗИТИВА, ДРАЙВА и КРЕАТИВА! 
Приходите сами, приводите друзей..... самому активному частнику приз – эксклюзивный ИЗЮМ от ведущих! 
Мы гарантируем, что Вы получите Заряд! Разрывной заряд!!! Позитив сезона 2013 будет греметь по всем фронтам раскатом шикарных праздников!!! 
Вы ВЗОРВЕТЕ всех своими креативными ВЫПУСКНЫМИ, ЮБИЛЕЯМИ и СВАДЬБАМИ!

В Десанте принимают участие:

Солодова Анна (vovana) - г. Минеральные Воды
Батырская Элла (Просто Эльвира) - г. Уфа
Сенова Оксана (Сенова Оксана) -г. Магнитогорск
Альтергот Юлия (Юльчита) - Нефтеюганск
Овсянникова Наталья (Мегатой) - Краснодар

----------


## Гулечка

Эльвира, присоединяемся))) Оренбург тоже  с вами))) :Grin:

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Наконец -то, готова карта сбербанка, поэтому читаем и запоминаем новые реквизиты.

Выездной Десант Ведущих в Уфе 24 апреля 2013 г.!!!

Место проведение семинара: г.Уфа, пр.Октября 33, ДК "УЗЭМИК" ("РТИ"), остановка транспорта "Универмаг Уфа"

Время проведения с 12-00 до 18-00 (время уфимское).

Оплату в размере 4 000 рублей высылайте на сбербанковскую карту № 4276 8060 5359 0070 Пожалуйста, сразу после отправления денежного перевода, отправьте СМС сообщение с указанием Ваших Ф.И.О. ,и город на номер телефона 8 989-958-22-13.

Вопрос трансфера и ночлега для иногородних семинаристов будет решен в обязательном порядке чуть позже, ближе к дате семинара. Комплексный обед будет возможно приобрести в кафе ДК "УЗЭМИК".

Пожалуйста, по всем интересующим вопросам обращайтесь в личку!!! Не стесняйтесь!))





> Оренбург тоже с вами)))


УРА!!!!!!!! До встречи в Уфе!!!

----------


## ОРЧАНОЧКА

Привет землякам! Я из Орска. Работаю в области проведения торжеств почти 10 лет. С привеликим удовольствием поделюсь опытом и сама поднаберусь у молодёжи задора, оптимизма.

----------


## Donskova-t

Бузулук приветствует!!! Урра и респект, коллеги! Я с Вами.... Возражаю только против голодовки (как и ... *Анастасия Емельнова* )Остальное ЗА!!!!

----------

